# Bronze vs Iron plane



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been thinking about purchasing a few planes from Lie-Nielsen. Besides aesthetics, are there any advantages to a bronze tool over an iron? IE, Rust resistances, weight...


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Evilfrog said:


> I've been thinking about purchasing a few planes from Lie-Nielsen. Besides aesthetics, are there any advantages to a bronze tool over an iron? IE, Rust resistances, weight...


They sure are nice, think the advantage is corrosion, the disadvantage is they scratch easier. Suggest you give them a call and ask.

I have a few, but also enjoy my vintage Stanleys, which I refurbished. The quality of LN is absolutely superior though.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> They sure are nice, think the advantage is corrosion, the disadvantage is they scratch easier. Suggest you give them a call and ask.
> 
> I have a few, but also enjoy my vintage Stanleys, which I refurbished. The quality of LN is absolutely superior though.


Taking your approach. The nice women who answer the phone let me know that it is mostly aesthetic, however the bronze is a little bit heavier and it will not rust.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

It arrived! I love new tool day.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome! Whad'ya get? PICTURES!

lol

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------

